
They Screwed Us. Right Before They Screwed Us Again. - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/06/they-screwed-us-right-before-they-screwed-us-again-poohead/
======
testing12341234
I'm probably going to get downvoted to hell about this but... I can not stand
Arrington's whinging (even though I certainly deserve what I get for clicking
on the linkbait title).

